# New Beer Bar - Bitter Suite



## WSC (3/9/11)

Brisbane has a another bar/cafe serving craft beer.

The name of the place is Bitter Suite, at the end of James St, New Farm, down near the Powerhouse.

http://www.facebook.com/fourheartsbrewing#...itebris?sk=wall

The Taps are 4 Degrees Pale Ale, S&W Pacific Ale, MT Yippy IPA and Blue Sky Pilsner.

Got a few other beers in bottles in the fridge.

Cheers,
Wade


----------



## Snowdog (4/9/11)

WSC said:


> Brisbane has a another bar/cafe serving craft beer.
> 
> The name of the place is Bitter Suite, at the end of James St, New Farm, down near the Powerhouse.
> 
> ...



Wow! Yippy in Brizzy! Great set of four there! Need to go support them!


----------



## Ross (4/9/11)

We're going to be showcasing some of our beers there on Saturday 17th of this month.
Myself & Bill our head brewer will be there for the afternoon/evening to answer any questions.
look forward to seeing some of you there. Will confirm the line up once it's been sorted.

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (4/9/11)

Looking forward to giving this place the once-over & wondering how many minutes walk it is from the New Farm Ferry terminal?
I could do a Google but would rather get my post count up by asking.  

TP


----------



## Snowdog (4/9/11)

Sounds good! Saturday in two weeks? Will make it a point to visit. The 199 bus runs a block away.


----------



## TidalPete (4/9/11)

Snowdog said:


> Sounds good! Saturday in two weeks? Will make it a point to visit. The 199 bus runs a block away.



199 bus is good info for us ex- city ignorant provincial bastards. Thanks Snowdog. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Snow (5/9/11)

Snowdog said:


> Sounds good! Saturday in two weeks? Will make it a point to visit. The 199 bus runs a block away.



What a pleasant coincidence! The 199 also runs past Archive. Methinks a boozy bus tour is in order!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## WSC (5/9/11)

Launch weekend events on this weekend.


----------



## spaced (6/9/11)

Hi WSC,

Do you guys do gluten free food?

Great looking bar, will definitely be dropping by.


----------



## WSC (6/9/11)

spaced said:


> Hi WSC,
> 
> Do you guys do gluten free food?
> 
> Great looking bar, will definitely be dropping by.


Mate, its not my bar. My beer is just on tap. I'll ask about GF.


----------



## spaced (6/9/11)

WSC said:


> Mate, its not my bar. My beer is just on tap. I'll ask about GF.


Sorry didn't realise, thanks WSC


----------



## WSC (7/9/11)

spaced said:


> Sorry didn't realise, thanks WSC


Just found out they have GF and a TV to watch Rugby WC.


----------



## bconnery (7/9/11)

WSC said:


> Just found out they have GF and a TV to watch Rugby WC.


Although why you'd need girlfriends and a transvestite to watch toilet rugby is beyond me... :unsure:


----------



## spaced (7/9/11)

WSC said:


> Just found out they have GF and a TV to watch Rugby WC.



Great thanks WSC. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## winkle (8/9/11)

bconnery said:


> Although why you'd need girlfriends and a transvestite to watch toilet rugby is beyond me... :unsure:



aaahh, Toilet Rugby - those were the days.....  

Edit: looks good, yet another place to visit this month.


----------



## Ross (16/9/11)

Guys/Gals

We'll be showcasing 3 of our beers at Bitter Suite this Saturday from 2pm. Free tasters of our Qld Ale, Hibiscus Ale & Obama IPA

Acoustic Guitarist from 4pm, the Bronco's semi final & Australia/Ireland rugby on the big screen tv... what better way to spend a Saturday afternoon/evening.

Myself & our Head Brewer Bill Foley will be there, so please come along & join us for a beer & support this great new venture.


Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (16/9/11)

Ross said:


> Guys/Gals
> 
> We'll be showcasing 3 of our beers at Bitter Suite this Saturday from 2pm. Free tasters of our Qld Ale, Hibiscus Ale & Obama IPA
> 
> ...


It's a terrible shame Ross but I have to go to an event at 7pm just around the corner from Bitter Suite


----------



## winkle (16/9/11)

bconnery said:


> It's a terrible shame Ross but I have to go to an event at 7pm just around the corner from Bitter Suite



 
Bugger, that only gives you 5 hours of beer related activities at the Bitter Suite.


----------



## Ross (17/9/11)

Ross said:


> Guys/Gals
> 
> We'll be showcasing 3 of our beers at Bitter Suite this Saturday from 2pm. Free tasters of our Qld Ale, Hibiscus Ale & Obama IPA
> 
> ...




Had a lovely meal with my wife there last night.

Hope to see some of you there this afternoon.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (17/9/11)

Be there or be square.... on the way.... :chug:


----------



## RdeVjun (17/9/11)

Ross said:


> Be there or be square.... on the way.... :chug:


Square it is I'm afraid.  
Heading to Carnival of Flowers' Food & Wine Festival tomorrow is a consolation though.


----------



## bconnery (17/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Square it is I'm afraid.
> Heading to Carnival of Flowers' Food & Wine Festival tomorrow is a consolation though.


I shall be remaining some other shape then 
Off for a taste of FlyPA at Archive and then heading over later this afternoon to check out Bitter Suite before heading to a couple of events at the Brisbane Festival tonight.


----------



## Snowdog (20/9/11)

Nice little write-up in the Courier Mail.


----------



## winkle (20/9/11)

I got there on Saturday to blag free beer off Ross and a Torpedo before heading off to the footy. Good venue and really nice people, I'll be back for a feed and beer even though its out of my way. Brisbane needs a more places like this!


----------



## Batz (20/9/11)

Time the Sunny Coasters did another pub crawl I think. :beerbang:


----------



## The Giant (20/9/11)

Loving all these craft beer places opening up in Brisbane.

Might have to check it out Sunday given its pretty much next door to my mates place hahahaha


----------



## Snowdog (21/9/11)

I went and got some 4 Pale from Wade a couple weekends ago. Love the House Wedges!


Looking like Bus 199 will be a decent 'drunk-bus' ...

goes to the door of the Archive West End, and a block away from Bitter Suite in New Farm!


----------



## winkle (21/9/11)

Snowdog said:


> I went and got some 4 Pale from Wade a couple weekends ago. Love the House Wedges!
> 
> 
> Looking like Bus 199 will be a decent 'drunk-bus' ...
> ...



So from Bitter Suite, bus to Archive, finish at The End? Sounds right to me. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chunckious (21/9/11)

Where is "the end"...cant find anything about them


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/11)

It's where Trash Video was apparently. 73 Vulture st West End.


----------



## chunckious (21/9/11)

Thanks Liam.....back to the Bitter Suite!!!


----------



## bconnery (21/9/11)

Snowdog said:


> I went and got some 4 Pale from Wade a couple weekends ago. Love the House Wedges!
> 
> 
> Looking like Bus 199 will be a decent 'drunk-bus' ...
> ...


Those wedges are really nice. Had some while tasting the Bacchus Brewing offerings on the weekend.


----------



## Will88 (25/9/11)

Dropped by for lunch today and enjoyed a tasty steak sandwich that went down nicely with a 4 degrees pale ale. Would definitely recommend a visit.


----------



## WSC (25/9/11)

Will88 said:


> Dropped by for lunch today and enjoyed a tasty steak sandwich that went down nicely with a 4 degrees pale ale. Would definitely recommend a visit.



Love your work!


----------



## Snowdog (30/9/11)

Will have to get back there for a couple 4's again... and maybe try the steak sandwich!


----------



## WSC (30/9/11)

They have Friday happy hour 5 to 7pm, and weekends 3 to 4pm I think.

$7 pints and $5 bottles.

Bloody good value.


----------



## Bribie G (1/10/11)

Where in James Street? I was at the James Street Markets yesterday or is it at the other end?

Edit: I take it that these are the premises?


----------



## winkle (1/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Where in James Street? I was at the James Street Markets yesterday or is it at the other end?



Right at the other end (on the corner) near Powerhouse.


----------



## Snowdog (1/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> I take it that these are the premises?
> 
> View attachment 48713



That would be it!


----------



## time01 (3/10/11)

what beers are currently on tap?

ill be popping in sat with a crew.


----------



## Snowdog (3/10/11)

4 Pale Ale
Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
Mt Tamborine Yippy IPA
Blue Sky Pilsner

Good bottle selection as well.


----------



## WSC (28/10/11)

These guys are having a Halloween party on Sat Oct 29th.

They have Hopdog Pumpkin Ale, Murrays Heart of Darkness and Hobgoblin in specially for the night.

Bit more info on FB:
http://www.facebook.com/bittersuitebris


----------



## mrTbeer (1/11/11)

Visited Bitter Suite on melb cup day and was great service and atmosphere.Having been involved in racing industry a few years it was good to focus on the food and beer and not so much on the horses.

Food was excellent crab/scallop entree, steak with barley risotto and a banana desert.

Beer was great scb porter, blue sky pilsner, 4 deg pale ale, scb 

And my wife and I won the sweep on dunaden, thanks guys!
Will go back when next in Brisbane.


----------



## WSC (2/11/11)

Bitter Suite are having a 4 Pines 3 course dinner on this Thursday night. 3 Beers included and Jaron will be there to intro the beers. $65 per head.

http://www.facebook.com/bittersuitebris

Great pre, pre QHC conference event!


----------



## tallie (2/11/11)

WSC said:


> Bitter Suite are having a 4 Pines 3 course dinner on this Thursday night. 3 Beers included and Jaron will be there to intro the beers. $65 per head.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/bittersuitebris
> 
> Great pre, pre QHC conference event!



Any one from here going? I'm looking forward to it - should be a good way to start off a big weekend of beer! I can't believe I'm planning to brew on Sunday. Might have to wait and see how I feel when I get up B) 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## WSC (2/11/11)

I will be dropping in at some stage, I'm doing a tasting of my beers on 4bc at 8.30pm.


----------



## WSC (10/11/11)

Events for Bitter Suite in November.......


----------



## Snowdog (12/11/11)

Was thinking of heading down there for some wedges & beer. 

The tap range last Sunday when I was there was the same with the exception of the MT Yippy being replaced by Sunny Coast Porter.

I understand taps will be more than doubling in the coming weeks....
:beer:


----------



## WSC (13/11/11)

3 more taps going in Monday, think the system will eventually be 10.

I'm hoping my Summer Wheat will be one of the new ones.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/11/11)

I'll be heading in on friday for my bday drinks, any word on what the new beers are?


----------



## winkle (15/11/11)

Hmmmmm, beer lunch Saturday sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Ross (17/11/11)

As Wade pointed out, 3 new taps going on at 6pm today.
We are pleased to announce the launch of Bacchus Fighting Falcon & that it will be one of the new taps.
Fighting Falcon is a 6.4% IPA made exclusively with Falconers Flight hops. I know I'm biased but this beer is a cracker. Looking forward to hearing the feedback.

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (17/11/11)

Ross said:


> As Wade pointed out, 3 new taps going on at 6pm today.
> We are pleased to announce the launch of Bacchus Fighting Falcon & that it will be one of the new taps.
> Fighting Falcon is a 6.4% IPA made exclusively with Falconers Flight hops. I know I'm biased but this beer is a cracker. Looking forward to hearing the feedback.
> 
> cheers Ross



Good work - a tasty drop it is :icon_cheers:


----------



## WSC (17/11/11)

4 Degrees Summer Wheat will be going on tap on Friday 25th at Bitter Suite.

To celebrate we are having a dinner that night, details below.

http://www.facebook.com/events/260642297316866/

Looking forward to it.


----------



## WSC (18/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be heading in on friday for my bday drinks, any word on what the new beers are?




New beers are as Ross said the Fighting Falcon IPA

The other one is Burliegh Hef

The last one is an apple beer...............


----------



## winkle (18/11/11)

WSC said:


> New beers are as Ross said the Fighting Falcon IPA
> 
> The other one is Burliegh Hef
> 
> The last one is an apple beer...............



If its Thorogoods I'm going into debt :icon_drool2:

Edit: well you can dream, I'll get down anyway :icon_cheers:


----------



## WSC (18/11/11)

winkle said:


> If its Thorogoods I'm going into debt :icon_drool2:
> 
> Edit: well you can dream, I'll get down anyway :icon_cheers:


It's Kelly Brothers? I'm not a fan of apple beers, and the favourable tax advantages they enjoy!


----------



## mahonya1 (20/11/11)

Ross said:


> As Wade pointed out, 3 new taps going on at 6pm today.
> We are pleased to announce the launch of Bacchus Fighting Falcon & that it will be one of the new taps.
> Fighting Falcon is a 6.4% IPA made exclusively with Falconers Flight hops. I know I'm biased but this beer is a cracker. Looking forward to hearing the feedback.
> 
> cheers Ross




popped in for a couple of drinks last night. Ross's IPA is as he says a "cracker". Nice drink. The sunshine coast porter isn't bad either.


----------



## WSC (27/11/11)

4 Degrees Summer Wheat is now puring at Bitter Suite!

Seems to be going down well.


----------



## Bribie G (27/11/11)

Is that a USA style wheat along the lines of Whale Ale? I've just kegged my Moby Wheat and wouldn't mind a pint to see if I'm vaguely on track.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (27/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Is that a USA style wheat along the lines of Whale Ale? I've just kegged my Moby Wheat and wouldn't mind a pint to see if I'm vaguely on track.



4 DEGREES SUMMER WHEAT
STYLE: Filtered German Wheat Beer


----------



## Bribie G (27/11/11)

OK, I bought some Kristalweizen to get the glass and ended up giving the beer to a German Mate  Try anything once, but.


----------



## WSC (28/11/11)

quote name='Bribie G' date='Nov 27 2011, 10:07 AM' post='847120']
OK, I bought some Kristalweizen to get the glass and ended up giving the beer to a German Mate  Try anything once, but.
[/quote]
It's not a full on German wheat, not much banana more cloves. Have had a few wheat haters say it pretty good. If you go they will give you a sample I'm sure.

I thought you would have tried it at QHC?


----------



## Screwtop (28/11/11)

Ask for Perrin at Bitter Suite. Great beer and food served by a beautiful mademoiselle.

Screwy


----------



## WSC (2/12/11)

To add to the beery madness this Friday Bitter Suite has a HANDPUMP running as an 8th tap!


----------



## Will88 (8/12/11)

Had lunch there yesterday. The steak burger is bloody tasty and went down nicely with a sunny coast porter and 4 degrees pale.


----------



## WSC (22/12/11)

Fighting Falcon IPA back on and new Mikeller red and white. Rocks brewing beers are nearly gone too.


----------



## Snowdog (22/12/11)

A Fighting Falcon sounds pretty yummy! Its been too long since I've been in town to ANY of the good places.


----------



## /// (12/1/12)

I do believe there is a Hangman in the House ...


----------



## WSC (12/1/12)

/// said:


> I do believe there is a Hangman in the House ...



It sure is! Tasting pretty good too from what I hear.


----------



## /// (12/1/12)

WSC said:


> It sure is! Tasting pretty good too from what I hear.



I'm happy as shite with our beer atm ... !!!


----------



## tallie (13/1/12)

/// said:


> I do believe there is a Hangman in the House ...





WSC said:


> It sure is! Tasting pretty good too from what I hear.



Tasting very good indeed! The hop combination really threw me for a while - so familiar, yet couldn't put my finger on it. According to this, it is Cascade & Liberty - is that right? I haven't brewed with Liberty before, so that might explain why I couldn't pick it.

Also on tap and drinking very well last night was Bacchus' Fighting Falcon IPA and Mountain Goat IPA.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## /// (14/1/12)

tallie said:


> Tasting very good indeed! The hop combination really threw me for a while - so familiar, yet couldn't put my finger on it. According to this, it is Cascade & Liberty - is that right? I haven't brewed with Liberty before, so that might explain why I couldn't pick it.
> 
> Also on tap and drinking very well last night was Bacchus' Fighting Falcon IPA and Mountain Goat IPA.
> 
> ...



Cheers - its citra and cascade now, at whirlpool and dried hopped. We stuffed up and
Used citra in place of liberty and liked it, so stuck with it ...

Scottu


----------



## tallie (14/1/12)

/// said:


> Cheers - its citra and cascade now, at whirlpool and dried hopped. We stuffed up and
> Used citra in place of liberty and liked it, so stuck with it ...
> 
> Scottu


Good stuff-up  . And thanks for the info - haven't brewed with Citra either yet, but will have to give it a go now!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## /// (14/1/12)

tallie said:


> Good stuff-up  . And thanks for the info - haven't brewed with Citra either yet, but will have to give it a go now!
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie



Equal portions ... 1.5gm a litre each at dry hop ... 

Wonder if Bitter Suite will also take some of our 7% 70-ish BU IPA?


----------



## Hatchy (27/1/12)

Does anyone know what's on tap/in bottles at the moment? I'm visiting my sister & brother out law at the moment & I've been led to believe that bitter suite & the scratch are the best 2 beer venues up this way. I'm hoping to get to both but I'm not sure how I'll go with that.


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

Hatchy said:


> Does anyone know what's on tap/in bottles at the moment? I'm visiting my sister & brother out law at the moment & I've been led to believe that bitter suite & the scratch are the best 2 beer venues up this way. I'm hoping to get to both but I'm not sure how I'll go with that.


Dunno about Bitter Suite but heres the tap list from Scratch.
View attachment 51966


----------



## Snowdog (3/3/12)

This is an un-hijacking...

Bitter Suite Taps - 2nd of March
Bitter Suite Bottles - Page 1
Bitter Suite Bottles - Page 2


----------



## WSC (3/3/12)

No 4 Degrees Pale Ale :-(


----------



## Snowdog (15/5/12)

No, but the Beer Hall was fun, and 4 Pines ESB was the beer of the night for me! 



We also enjoyed Cinco de Mayo here. The Cerveza Mexicali Dark was quite a tasty brew!


----------

